# Beaver Creek Tips



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

If you want your girlfriend to fit in, then buy her a really expensive fur coat


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Show up, take escalator to the chair lifts, strap in, go up chairlift, go down and repeat till 3 p.m. when you can get your free cookies.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Show up, take escalator to the chair lifts, strap in, go up chairlift, go down and repeat till 3 p.m. when you can get your free cookies.


That is spot on advice for Beaver Creek. Warm chocolate chip cookies at three. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

god i miss Beaver Creek... i havent been in years. i need me some cookies from the Kiva


----------



## santo26 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have read some reviews (kind of dated) that snowboarders at BC have a hard time getting around due to all of the catwalks etc. Do ya'll think that is still valid or do you think that there won't be much of a problem on the trails?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't know who wrote those reviews there's hardly any catwalks at Beaver Creek, now if it was about Vail I could understand.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't recall it being hard to get around at beaver creek at all. It's a pretty nice resort with some interesting terrain. No memories of horrible times on catwalks either (I'm sure there are a couple, but what place doesn't have them?)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The only catwalk I can think of is over on the far right side if you're facing the resort and trying to get back to the front of it then but even that isn't bad it's just long and slightly sloped.


----------

